# Capacimetro digital con Pic16f628a



## Limbo (Oct 24, 2011)

Buenas,

He montado en protoboard este circuito http://www.neoteo.com/microcontroladores-capacimetro-autorrango

Todo bien para valores medios-altos, pero para valores bajos varia mucho el valor del LCD, digamos que no para de variar entre un minimo y un maximo, y nunca queda fijo en un valor¿Que puede ser?. El 555 es CMOS, es decir, es el 7555.

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Oct 24, 2011)

Hola, no es recomendable hacerlo en el protoboard, por aquello de las capacidades parasitas. Aunque tambien podrias tener un error en el circuito.


----------



## Limbo (Oct 25, 2011)

Pensé lo de las capacidades parasitas pero he leido a gente que lo monto en protoboard y todo normal..


----------



## BKAR (Oct 25, 2011)

hablando de capacidades parásitas...
cuando al hacer el PCB unir la las coneciones a tierra a toda la mascara superficial ..ayuda a evitar capacitancias parásitas?? 
o solo crea una especie de jaula o blindado?


----------



## Limbo (Oct 26, 2011)

> hablando de capacidades parásitas...
> cuando al hacer el PCB unir la las coneciones a tierra a toda la mascara superficial ..ayuda a evitar capacitancias parásitas??
> o solo crea una especie de jaula o blindado?


No entiendo exactamente que dices..

He de decir que probe ayer el circuito y ahora no me varia tanto el valor, es mucho mas estable ahora, asi que deduzco que sera la protoboard.


----------



## BKAR (Oct 26, 2011)

Limbo dijo:
			
		

> No entiendo exactamente que dices..



disculpa si fui poco claro
...cual es mejor contra capacidades paracitas?
el de rejitas es solo decorativo?
..o me podrían dar un link acerca del tema..
gracias y disculpen si me salgo de tema


----------



## Gerson strauss (Oct 26, 2011)

BKAR dijo:
			
		

> disculpa si fui poco claro
> ...cual es mejor contra capacidades paracitas?
> el de rejitas es solo decorativo?
> ..o me podrían dar un link acerca del tema..
> gracias y disculpen si me salgo de tema



Yo tampoco le entiendo. Eres de una tribu indigena? (sin ofender) .


----------



## mcrven (Oct 26, 2011)

BKAR dijo:
			
		

> disculpa si fui poco claro
> ...cual es mejor contra capacidades paracitas?
> el de rejitas es solo decorativo?
> ..o me podrían dar un link acerca del tema..
> gracias y disculpen si me salgo de tema



Las capacidades parásitas existen. Cada dispositivo tiene las suyas propias y no se las puedes quitar. En amplificadores de RF de alta potencia, estas se equilibran y con ello se logran NEUTRALIZAR sus efectos sobre los circuitos de RF.

En los Protoboards las capacidades propias de estos, están distribuidas en modo muy uniforme, a lo largo y ancho del dispositivo y, se adicionas a las capacidades "CARACTERÍSTICAS" Interelectródicas de los dispositivos que en ellos se conecten.

Los PCBs que muestras en las imagenes tienen su propias capacidades "interelectródicas", por llamarlas de alguna manera, y mientras mayor sea el plano de masa distribuido, mayores serán esas capacidades. Aún el PCB sin planos de masa o blindaje tiene capacidades propias que se adicionan a las del circuito.

Lo que sí es problemático en circuitos de alta frecuencia, es el hecho de que, esas capacidades alteran la relación LC de los circuitos resonantes, en cuyo caso las frecuencias calculadas resultarán ser menores a las previstas y en otros casos más críticos podrían inducir retroalimentaciones PARÁSITAS, haciendo que el circuito se comporte de manera extraña e inconveniente.

El mayor problema de los PCBs reside en los contactos que, con el uso, pierden elasticidad y con ello capacidad de contactar firmemente los dispositivos.

Saludos:

Otro motivo de consulta, muy frecuente, es en el que se indica que "En el simulador funciona, en el protoboard no.". Les recuerdo que los simuladores no tienen capacidades dispersas ni ruido, todo con ellos es IDEAL pero, todo eso lo contradice la dura realidad.


----------



## BKAR (Oct 26, 2011)

Gerson strauss dijo:
			
		

> Yo tampoco le entiendo. Eres de una tribu indigena? (sin ofender) .



 
no, la verdad soy de una tribu alienigena,de la que le gusta aprender!

gracias por la breve explicación...
pero aun no entiendo los beneficios de dopar así los PCBs...
preguntare un un tema exclusivo de PCBs
no me refria las capacidades paracitas de los componentes
ya que al fin y al cabo no existen componentes ideales...
..por lo de simulador opino lo mismo es solo una ayuda
..en si no le creo del todo


----------



## lubeck (Oct 26, 2011)

> no, la verdad soy de una tribu alienigena,de la que le gusta aprender!



yo he de ser de tu misma tribu... yo si te entendi! 

ya habia observado eso de las rejillas, y no creo que sea decorativo!

si encuentras algo no me olvides...


----------



## Gerson strauss (Oct 26, 2011)

BKAR dijo:
			
		

> no, la verdad soy de una tribu alienigena,de la que le gusta aprender!
> 
> gracias por la breve explicación...
> pero aun no entiendo los beneficios de dopar así los PCBs...
> ...



 Osea que lo que quieres, es reparar los circuitos de tu nave intergalactica!. Ahora si entendi todo 

Saludos!


----------



## BKAR (Oct 26, 2011)

lubeck dijo:
			
		

> si encuentras algo no me olvides...



a la hora de "Copper Pour Area "en el PCB cual es mejor?


----------



## mcrven (Oct 26, 2011)

Dicen, supuestos expertos, que funcionan como blindaje, una especie de efecto Faraday que se conoce como "Faraday Shield". A mi no me lo crean. No he podido sopesar estos beneficios.

En el otro hilo que señalas, se menciona también el beneficio de gastar menos químico en el revelado de la placa. Esto se mencionó una vez en una empresa donde mandaba a grabar mis PCBs,

He hecho unos cuantos PCBs para prototipos, series de unos centenares de ellos, para RF, Lógica digital, controladores observando solo que algunos problemas que se presentaban, se debieron a mal dimensionamiento de las pistas y del calibre del cobre que cubre las placas.

En definitiva, no se si es mejor o peor.

Solo se que en las MoBos de las computadoras, que son multicapa, acostumbran poner una capa corrida en el medio conectada a masa.

Solo son datos que tengo, datos que no tengo, y eso, de mejor o peor... La respuesta filosófica: DEPENDE.

Saludos:


----------



## BKAR (Oct 27, 2011)

el 555 vs el 755
el 755 cuanta potencia puede entregar?


----------



## XeRo21lp (Oct 26, 2013)

Buenas, hace tiempo estaba buscando algo similar y justamente pude encontrar este capacimetro en la siguiente pagina:

http://www.neoteo.com/microcontroladores-capacimetro-autorrango/

Realicé medidas en distintos rangos de capacitores y podría decir que es considerable la medida que proporciona, aunque falta comparar con un capacimetro decente o que diga fiable jejeje, aquí les dejo algunas imágenes del funcionamiento del circuito posiblemente sea de interes de alguien, y en cuanto al pcb tuve que realizar el diagrama en Proteus realizando algunos cambios porque no pude conseguir los componentes que se indica en dicha pagina. adjunto el pdf del pcb y la mascara de componentes.


----------



## Marce (Oct 26, 2013)

Anda de 10, yo lo arme hace un tiempo y la verdad una maravilla, lo monte sobre placa perforada, el de al lado es el que mide la esr (capacheck)


----------



## XeRo21lp (Oct 26, 2013)

Si me parece que esta dentro de un capacimetro decente jejejeje, habia escuchado sobre el capacheck, podrías facilitarme tus diagramas para probar como me va con el capacheck?? te lo agradecería


----------



## Marce (Oct 26, 2013)

Esta tambien en neo teo, 
http://www.neoteo.com/medidor-de-esr-esr-meter/
En mi caso use otros transistores, solo les cambie el orden de las patas, y puse un preset en vez de un potenciometro


----------



## ivancho2043 (Dic 9, 2013)

despues de tanto navegar en la web encontre este es muy similar y tiene codigo free 
http://www.electronicsprojectsblog.com/capacitance-meter/


----------



## leo sanzeh (Dic 26, 2013)

Saludos

Yo arme hace unos días uno que cubre un rango de entre 1µf y 65000µf (65mf) pero me interesa hacer este, solo quiero saber que rango cubre, ya que trabajo con filtros de entre 10µf y 47000µf y quiero saber si si cubre este rango para hacerlo o me quedo con el que tengo.

de antemano gracias.........


----------



## ivancho2043 (Dic 26, 2013)

si puedes compartir el tuyo seria mucho mejor para asi ir recopilando mas información sobre estos instrumentos fundamentales en un laboratorio


----------



## leo sanzeh (Dic 26, 2013)

Bueno, este capacimetro lo encontré hace mucho, no recuerdo en donde, pero guarde los archivos para hacerlo, 
Cambios que hice:

*PIC16F876A por el PIC16F873A*
cristal de 12Mhz por 8Mhz (con 12mhz no había estabilidad de lectura entre 0 y 1µf)
*resistencia de 180 por trimpot de 500 ohms para un mejor ajuste para filtros de mucha capacidad*
traducción de algunas palabras mostradas en el lcd del alemán al ingles

*Algunas imágenes en el simulador:*


----------



## XeRo21lp (Dic 27, 2013)

Auto-rango desde 10pf hasta 20mf probado  se toma su tiempo necesario para medir las decenas de milifaradios, no quiero imaginar como actuaría con los de 47000uf


----------



## richard alonso (May 29, 2016)

XeRo21lp dijo:


> Buenas, hace tiempo estaba buscando algo similar y justamente pude encontrar este capacimetro en la siguiente pagina:
> 
> http://www.neoteo.com/microcontroladores-capacimetro-autorrango/
> 
> Realicé medidas en distintos rangos de capacitores y podría decir que es considerable la medida que proporciona, aunque falta comparar con un capacimetro decente o que diga fiable jejeje, aquí les dejo algunas imágenes del funcionamiento del circuito posiblemente sea de interes de alguien, y en cuanto al pcb tuve que realizar el diagrama en Proteus realizando algunos cambios porque no pude conseguir los componentes que se indica en dicha pagina. adjunto el pdf del pcb y la mascara de componentes.



hola que capacidad maxima mide


----------



## XeRo21lp (Ago 18, 2016)

22 milifaradios


----------



## mcrven (Ago 19, 2016)

XeRo21lp dijo:


> Auto-rango desde 10pf hasta 20mf probado  se toma su tiempo necesario para medir las decenas de milifaradios, no quiero imaginar como actuaría con los de 47000uf



Si el rango es hasta 20 mF, no se puede medir 47000 µF pues sería igual a 47 mF.

20 mF = 0,020 Faradios
47000 µF = 0,047 Faradios


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 19, 2016)

XeRo21lp dijo:


> Auto-rango desde 10pf hasta 20mf probado  se toma su tiempo necesario para medir las decenas de milifaradios, no quiero imaginar como actuaría con los de 47000uf


Hola a todos , quizaz lo conpañero Don XeRo21lp quise decir 4700uF que es un valor comercial muy comum    
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## mcrven (Ago 19, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , quizaz lo conpañero Don XeRo21lp quise decir 4700uF que es un valor comercial muy comum
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Él fue bien específico cuando menciona que se tarda bastante leyendo 20 mF y que no se imagina midiendo los 47 mF.
Sin embargo, en las imágenes del simulador colocó una lectura de un cap de 65000 µF, de los cuales el instrumento simulado leyó 61320 µF o 61,32 mF.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 19, 2016)

mcrven dijo:


> Él fue bien específico cuando menciona que se tarda bastante leyendo 20 mF y que no se imagina midiendo los 47 mF.
> Sin embargo, en las imágenes del simulador colocó una lectura de un cap de 65000 µF, de los cuales el instrumento simulado leyó 61320 µF o 61,32 mF.


Bueno , desde que no si olvide de descargar una bestia asi antes de medir su capacitancia creo que tudo anda bien      
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## fabianac25 (Nov 9, 2016)

XeRo21lp dijo:


> Buenas, hace tiempo estaba buscando algo similar y justamente pude encontrar este capacimetro en la siguiente pagina:
> 
> 
> 
> Realicé medidas en distintos rangos de capacitores y podría decir que es considerable la medida que proporciona, aunque falta comparar con un capacimetro decente o que diga fiable jejeje, aquí les dejo algunas imágenes del funcionamiento del circuito posiblemente sea de interes de alguien, y en cuanto al pcb tuve que realizar el diagrama en Proteus realizando algunos cambios porque no pude conseguir los componentes que se indica en dicha pagina. adjunto el pdf del pcb y la mascara de componentes.




Buenas, estoy interesado en implementar este capacimetro, el archivo .HEX que adjuntaste, lo puedo quemar al pic16f628, y ya?, es decir, no es necesario editarlo, ya estaria preparado para operar? otra duda que tengo, no tengo pantalla lcd, que podria hacer para hacerlo funcionar mediante displays de 7segment?


----------



## mcrven (Nov 9, 2016)

fabianac25 dijo:


> Buenas, estoy interesado en implementar este capacimetro, el archivo .HEX que adjuntaste, lo puedo quemar al pic16f628, y ya?, es decir, no es necesario editarlo, ya estaria preparado para operar? otra duda que tengo, no tengo pantalla lcd, que podria hacer para hacerlo funcionar mediante displays de 7segment?



El PIC se graba y, si el capacimetro está bien ensamblado... funcionará. No debes editar nada.

Para que funcione con 7 segmentos tendrías que rediseñar todo el área de la com serial que muestra los caracteres al display. Te sugiero compres un display.


----------



## merter (Abr 6, 2017)

Bu*e*nos dias*,* a*qu*i les traigo este capac*í*metro que me consegu*í* googleando y bueno les comparto lo que consegu*í* y si pueden ustedes compartan los que tienen*,* no los dejen solo en imagenes.

*É*sta es la fuente : http://www.pesadillo.com/pesadillo/?p=1503

*Y* por*_*si*_*acaso la borran a*qu*i esta un pdf con todo el contenido:

https://mega.nz/#!tVJSUbha!vK4XMDY8BIa-lPQl3TQbVnA0uknuAA2f-1Ksu4fk1C0


----------

